# Operating Systems > Windows msconfig

## bimlesh

why need msconfig

----------


## shaily386

msconfig is run based command and its use for startup program add and remove.and next use that you can remove any error which comes  when system restarts.

ok

----------


## connect.khan

If your windows is slow working in startup then go to msconfig and uncheck unnecessory program and restart, After restart you will see startup is fast.

----------


## rrsain

msconfig is run based command mainly used in troubleshooting. using this command we can set the start up items of systems and services.

----------


## vijaybodke

msconfig when use, if  u r windows slow working startup & slow booting

----------

